# How do I get into Latin American music?



## Ciel_Rouge (May 16, 2008)

I hope I can find some experts on this subject here. I would like to get more into the Latin American music. I already like Celia Cruz and "La vida es un carnaval". I also like something styled to sound "Latin American", namely "The Song of the Disposessed" by Dead Can Dance. I am already aware I have some inclinations for listening to the real Latin American sound but I am totally confused about the genres etc. 

It would be of great help if you could assign the genre to the pieces mentioned as well as provide me with some other suggestions of things that sound similar. What I like is more on the "melancholic" side of the spectrum, it can also be powerful or even cheerful but with a deeper, emotional side to it. I kindly await your suggestions.


----------



## YsayeOp.27#6 (Dec 7, 2007)

What about "South American Getaway"? American music by the 12 cellists of the Berliner Philharmoniker.


----------



## confuoco (Feb 8, 2008)

It is far from song you mentioned (I saw it on youtube, it sounds like latino pop for masses), anyway maybe could be interesting for you to explore work of Argentinian composer Astor Piazzolla and his so called "tango de novo". Libertango is my favourite:


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

Hi there! I'll chime in with a couple of the "usual suspects" among this repertoire-

1) Argentinian *Alberto Ginastera*'s Dances from _Estancia_. Lively, accessible, "goes down easy," so to speak. I also like his Piano Concerto #1 and Harp Concerto... but they're a little more challenging. (Try the 'Dances' first.)

2) *Heitor Villa-Lobos*'s _Bachianas Brasileiras_.

My fellow expat Chicagoan *RebLem* advocates the symphonies of the Mexican Carlos Chávez... 
but I haven't heard them yet.


----------



## msegers (Oct 17, 2008)

You said you like the "melancholic" side, so you *must* listen to music of Argentina. Nobody can suffer quite like an Argentine (and I mean that with respect). Forget that tango is a dance; it is the soul music of Argentina, music of Argentina's soul. Astor Piazzolla has been mentioned - of course - and among many others, I'd add Mercedes Sosa, for a deep, dark Indian side (a side that was almost obliterated in Argentina).

And then there is Carlitos - Carlos Gardel. When I arrived in Buenos Aires, I saw signs everywhere saying (about him) _cada día canta mejor _, that is "every day, he sings better." I arrived on the 55th anniversary of his death. (And you thought Elvis fans were necrophiliacs? The statue at his grave - I didn't get there, but I had a memorable encounter at Evita's grave - keeps a fresh cigarette tucked in its fingers.)

He was - I've heard - fat, gay, and foreign, just what he needed to become a romantic symbol of Argentina. (God, I love that country.) But, he could sing.

Check out anything of his on YouTube. "_Mi Buenos Aires querido_" (My beloved B.A.) would be a great place to begin.


----------



## PostMinimalist (May 14, 2008)

Chi_town/Philly said:


> 1) Argentinian *Alberto Ginastera*'s Dances from _Estancia_. Lively, accessible, "goes down easy," so to speak. I also like his Piano Concerto #1 and Harp Concerto... but they're a little more challenging. (Try the 'Dances' first.)


Ginastera! There are few pieces of 'Classical' music that capture the Latin festival spirit better than the ballet suite 'Estancia'! But his other works often have nothing to do with 'nationalist' music. 
Other 'Classical' composers of interest here include Manuel De Falla, Jose Pablo Moncayo and Julian Plaza.
Long ago my bass teacher told me to run a mile if I saw the name Alberto Ginastera on the program. I saw it 15 years later and didn't run. I ended up playing one of the most notorious solos in the repertoire in Ginastera's Concerto for String Orchestra!
FC


----------



## YsayeOp.27#6 (Dec 7, 2007)

msegers said:


> You said you like the "melancholic" side, so you *must* listen to music of Argentina. Nobody can suffer quite like an Argentine (and I mean that with respect). Forget that tango is a dance; it is the soul music of Argentina, music of Argentina's soul. Astor Piazzolla has been mentioned - of course - and among many others, I'd add Mercedes Sosa,


On the classical side, you should explore the music by Carlos Guastavino and Luis Gianneo. 
Here's a fantastic cd, with music by Argentinian composers:










Carlos Guastavino
01. Rosita Iglesias (7:52)

Astor PIazzolla
02. Escualo (Astor Piazzolla) (3:45)

Floro M. Ugarte (Sonata p/violín y piano)
03. Sonata para Violín y Piano: 1. Apasionado y expresivo (8:45)
04. Sonata para Violín y Piano: 2. Tiernamente melancólico (6:26)
05. Sonata para Violín y Piano: 3: Vivaz y bien rimado (6:43)

José Bragato (Primera grabación mundial)
06. Impresionista (5:55)

Astor PIazzolla
07. Adiós Nonino (introducción) (3:44)
08. Adiós Nonino (introducción) (6:10)

Carlos Guastavino
09. Llanura (5:22)

Juan José Castro
10. Intrata y Danza rústica (7:36)

Luis Gianneo
11. Cinco Piezas: 1. Vidala (2:32)
12. Cinco Piezas: 2. Canción incaica (1:27)
13. Cinco Piezas: 3. Chacarera (1:57)
14. Cinco Piezas: 4. Canción de cuna (2:07)
15. Cinco Piezas: 5. Zapateado (1:15)

http://rapidshare.com/files/92457255/Pablo_Sarav__-_Alicia_Belleville.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/92465149/Pablo_Sarav__-_Alicia_Belleville.part2.rar

It's OOP, so don't feel bad when downloading it.


----------



## Ciel_Rouge (May 16, 2008)

Thanks for more great answers. I am getting there, although gradually. I shall update you as soon as I make any progress.


----------



## msegers (Oct 17, 2008)

Just found, fell in love with, and can't quit listening to _Sergio & Odair Assad Play Piazzolla:_ 
Compositions of Astor Piazzolla.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I was looking to see if there was a thread devoted to Tango, but this seems to be the closest. 
It has such a character, such a history, and such international appeal, I'm surprised there isn't a dedicated thread.
Or maybe I'm wrong? (It has been known. :lol


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

Ingelou, I have a collegue who is an avid tangodancer, not to say fanatic. I can ask him for some names in the "tangoscene".
Haven't got a clue myself, apart from the already mentioned Piazzolla, but then; I dance horribly......or funny, according to my teenagedaughters.
Will be back once i've got more info.

Cheers,
Jos


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

Always preferred fado myself. The heart-wrenching melancholy cousin of tango.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Studio track on Mas Canciones is better, but could not find a good video of it.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

duplicate deleted


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Try these from the composer guest books:

http://www.talkclassical.com/7618-latin-american-composers-2.html

and

http://www.talkclassical.com/29012-araujo-zipoli-baroque-music.html

The Baroque thread includes links to putative native Latin American composers - Hernando Franco (1532-1585) may be one, and Francisco López Capillas (c1605-1674) and Manuel de Sumaya (c1678-1755) were both Mexican.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I'm a big fan of Brazilian composers and multi-instrumentalists Egberto Gismonti, and Hermeto Pascoal. Also percussionist Airto Moreira, and master songwriters Antonio Carlos Jobim, and Milton Nascimento. If you're a romantic, or a melancholic, these songwriters should have some appeal.


----------



## ALEXANDREG (Nov 14, 2013)

Since it is in the non-classical section, but comments are taking a more erudite direction there.....
I would highly recommend you to type at youtube names like Jobim, Alegre Correa, Vinicius de Moraes, Noel Rosa, Pixinguinha (not sure about this spelling), Elis Regina, and on and on...

This is what i can point out from my home (Brasil) that is between the erudite and mainstream culture and represent, more or less, the latin contribution of my country. Guys like villa-lobos are not highly recommend at this pov because he's sort of a brazilian with soul of an european (by its very bachian/classical aproach)

If you feel like adventuring over (haha) just look for bossa nova or mpb and have fun bud! anything you find quickly will be remarkable and interesting stuff


----------



## OldFashionedGirl (Jul 21, 2013)

I'm from Latin America. Maybe I can give you some help. Here are some recognized Latin American singers:
´
Carlos Gardel. Argentine singer, songwriter and composer. The most famous tango singer in the world.





Alfredo Zitarrosa. Uruguayan singer and Songwriter.





Mercedes Sosa. Argentine singer.





Facundo Cabral. Argentine singer and songwriter.


----------



## OldFashionedGirl (Jul 21, 2013)

Also...
Bola de Nieve. Cuban singer, pianist and songwriter.





Jorge Negrete. Mexican singer.





And also I want to show the cuban musician, and composer Ernesto "Tito" Puentes. He combined jazz with tropical music.


----------



## Ven (Dec 3, 2010)

Here's an excellent arrangement of Astor Piazolla's "Adiós Nonino":


----------



## starry (Jun 2, 2009)

Ciel_Rouge said:


> How do I get into Latin American music?


You listen to it, and as much as possible.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

starthrower said:


> I'm a big fan of Brazilian composers and multi-instrumentalists Egberto Gismonti, and Hermeto Pascoal. Also percussionist Airto Moreira, *and master songwriters Antonio Carlos Jobim, and Milton Nascimento*. If you're a romantic, or a melancholic, these songwriters should have some appeal.


I logged onto this thread just to make sure somebody would mention Jobim.

Verve put out two volumes titled The Antonio Carlos Jobim Songbook which capture some of the best arrangements and performances of Jobim songs. These disc remain among my favorite records in my collection of several thousand discs.







and








Elsewhere in this thread you are offered some very good recommendations, both popular and "classical" oriented.

Let me mention two more discs in the popular realm you might want to check out.

The first is by Gilberto Gil, an album titled _Acoustic_. The first track will draw you in. Each successive track seems to get better and better. This is one of those rare albums where no filler songs, weak links, are in evidence. This one's probably not well known, but it deserves to be.









The second is another of my favorite discs, one that I recall repeating over and over when I first heard it. It from Belgian harmonica master Toots Thielmans titled _The Brazil Project_. (There are two volumes, but volume one features Toots's masterpiece "Bluesette" in a 9 and a half minute Latin-style arrangement that takes this tune into the stratosphere.









Latin music is rich, and starry's suggestion that you just "listen to it" is right on. You'll find a niche or two in the style that will suit your sensibilities, and only _you_ can determine that. And only by exploring and listening to a lot of music and a wide variety.

I'll close with a final note concerning Jobim. So many great songs, it's hard to select one favorite. But I do have one. It's called "Anos dourados" and sometimes goes by the title "Looks Like December". It is not as immediately catchy as many other of his songs, but the mature poignancy of this song is stunning even among Jobim songs. Take a listen.


----------

